# BGE Butt



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

26 hours on the Egg. MMMMmm Can't wait


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

26 hours!!!! Holy crap Houston we have a record!!!! Surprised that joker is still there....


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Jason said:


> 26 hours!!!! Holy crap Houston we have a record!!!! Surprised that joker is still there....


 man you crack me up :notworthy:looks good love the green egg


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

How big?


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Two 9 pounders. cooked at 210-225. eating it right now and it sure is tasty and worth the time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Folks freak out when I tell em I did a brisket fer 18 hours.....I reckon 2-9 lbr's would be good! It wasn't too dry was it? Or did you just slather it in BBQ sauce....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a record.. Wow I've done a 12# butt in 18 hrs...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

ANOTHER reason I need an egg!!!


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

War Freaking Eagle:whistling::whistling:


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Dang.... I'm debating when to put mine on for dinner tomorrow night right now.may need to go ahead and put it on.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



tyler0421 said:


> Dang.... I'm debating when to put mine on for dinner tomorrow night right now.may need to go ahead and put it on.


I saw this post and put mine on at 9:30. Can't wait for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dear god! Those look great! You had some fine ass lump in there for a 26 hour burn!


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

I gotta ask, is it the egg that takes so long to cook them? I usually run mine at about 1&1/2 hrs per pound @ 175-200 degrees, but I'm using the old standard offset style smoker. Is cooking with the BGE that different?


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

I used Dragons Breath lump from Escambia Electric, worth the money. It was not dry at all. It was a little tight with two 9lbs butts, so they were pressed up to each other, so it was like cooking one 18 lb butt, plus used the plate setter, with a aluminum pan of apple juice under the roast rack, kept it nice and moist.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

florabamaboy said:


> I gotta ask, is it the egg that takes so long to cook them? I usually run mine at about 1&1/2 hrs per pound @ 175-200 degrees, but I'm using the old standard offset style smoker. Is cooking with the BGE that different?


When using the green egg like that and having it set up indirect and smoking its better to think of it as an oven with the heat just barely circulating inside at a very low heat and cooking a lot of meat. The BGE is very forgiving. You can cook as slow or as fast as you want on it.


----------

